# Can't mount NTFS drive in FreeBSD 10



## xy16644 (May 3, 2014)

I am trying to mount an NTFS formatted USB drive on a FreeBSD 10-RELEASE machine but don't seem to be having any luck.

I have booted off the FreeBSD 10 DVD and selected the Live CD option. At the command prompt when I run `mount -t ntfs /dev/da1s1 /boot/zfs/temp` it gives me the following:


```
mount: /dev/da1s1: Operation not supported by device
```

I know this worked on a FreeBSD 9.x system so has something changed in FreeBSD 10?

I know when using the Live CD option that the filesystems are in read only mode so I ran this before running the above commands:


```
mdconfig -a -t malloc -s 128m -u 2
newfs -O2 /dev/md2
mount /dev/md2 /boot/zfs
```

How can I mount my NTFS formatted USB drive while using Live CD? I need to copy a file off of it to perform a DR restore test of my server.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2014)

What does `file /dev/da1s1` and `gpart show da1` show?


----------



## wblock@ (May 5, 2014)

FreeBSD 10 does not have a native NTFS filesystem.  Use sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.


----------



## xy16644 (May 5, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 10 does not have a native NTFS filesystem.  Use sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.



Aaah. Thanks for that. I will give that port a try.


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 10 does not have a native NTFS filesystem.  Use sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.


Ah, right. Forgot about that.

xy16644: If you need to use a live CD I'd suggest using a 9.1 or 9.2 image. That still has the 'old' NTFS read-only option so you don't have to install anything.


----------



## xy16644 (May 5, 2014)

Thats a good point SirDice! I need to be able to mount an NTFS formatted USB drive so that I can access the backup file on it to perform a DR restore.

Unless there*'*s a better way to do this. I need to access a 10 GB file off a USB drive that was copied there from a Windows machine. I can't use FAT32 since it doesn't support files bigger than 4 GB and I can't format the USB drive with UFS since Windows can't access it then!


----------

